# 1/24 Routed Oval



## ovalracerbigd (Nov 13, 2004)

Is there a website that shows the basic process of building one of these tracks or atleast has some info?? I know its long and involved but i really would love to have a banked oval to run 1/24 cars on. Thanks for you help.

Derrick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*A specific site?*

Maybe not...
But I can point you in the right direction...
Start here and do not be afraid to ask questions...
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28

Have fun...


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Try this site. It looks fairly complete.

http://www.oldnslo.com/

This site has information on a tutorial that's available.

http://www.oldslotracer.com/index.html

Patrick


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

http://www.bscra.fsnet.co.uk/ That site is very helpfull everything from banking to laying wire


----------

